# Shimano 105 STI Shifter Damage - Can I replace?



## Saeborne (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm essentially a noob cyclist. Last night, I got into my first crash. Totally my fault. Wasn't paying attention. Aside from the minor scrapes and cuts, I'm actually more concerned with my gear. 

Smashed my helmet... which oddly enough, is good, because I wanted a new helmet anyway.

But sadly, I scratched up the shifters on my 105's. Maybe it's not a big deal. Maybe a more experienced rider would wear those scratches with pride. But for me, it breaks my heart.

Please take a look at the attached photo. I scratched up the cap with the Shimano logo. Is it possible to buy replacement caps? If so, who / where do I contact? What is part called?

Thanks in advance.

Sae


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone who deals with QBP, including your LBS. An example.

http://harriscyclery.net/page.cfm?PageID=49&action=details&sku=LD5113

TF


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I did the same thing, but less gloriously as it fell over in my driveway -- the first time I was getting ready to take it out. I figured the $30 or so that it cost to replace them would be enough to teach me a lesson.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

If the shifters work, just look for replacement caps on ebay or contact Shimano. They won't cost that much. There's even a company called Veloflyte that are working on carbon caps for the 105 shifters as we speak. They have them for Dura Ace and Ultegra already, but 105s are a bit harder to make by design. Still they'll be out soon.


----------

